# Big ol Annie. What do you think?



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Annie is an unregistered Nubian but im absolutely In love with her❤ Just curious what others think about her. She is bred to a buck out of Magnitc Nubians so cant wait to see her babies!

Confirmation wise what do yall think?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I can get more pics of her width maybe later or tomorrow.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think she looks very nice. I love her length of body and rump. Nice level topline, but dips a little in the chine, only slightly though. Love that brisket extension. 

I don't see any glaring flaws. Her neck could maybe be a little more blended and I can't judge her legs very well due to the way she is standing and the tall grass. 

Overall a very good looking girl!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty girl!!

Pros:
Lovely body length
Great rear leg angulation
Strong pasterns
Long rump and nice angle (could be a bit more level though)
Nice topline (I agree with @MellonFriend, I too see a slight dip in her chine)
Awesome brisket extension
Front legs are well placed under shoulders
Shoulders look nice and tight
Straight legs and feet (she doesn't toe out)
She seems to have nice width
Great body depth

Cons:
Neck could blend better into shoulders
I also think her neck is lacking length a little

Overall, Annie looks like a very lovely, long, and level doe!! I really like her!! Will she be an FF?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I think she looks very nice. I love her length of body and rump. Nice level topline, but dips a little in the chine, only slightly though. Love that brisket extension.
> 
> I don't see any glaring flaws. Her neck could maybe be a little more blended and I can't judge her legs very well due to the way she is standing and the tall grass.
> 
> Overall a very good looking girl!


Thays great to hear! Thanks so much for your opinion!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Pretty girl!


Thanks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Pretty girl!!
> 
> Pros:
> Lovely body length
> ...


Owww thanks for da opinion!! I knew from the moment I seen her she was a good addition to my herd, I love her width and how long her body is and her rump. I think she is a step in the right way for my Nubians anyways lol.

And no it'll be her second freshening! Im so excited! This is the buck she's bred to!! I go nuts for this buck lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Owww thanks for da opinion!! I knew from the moment I seen her she was a good addition to my herd, I love her width and how long her body is and her rump. I think she is a step in the right way for my Nubians anyways lol.
> 
> And no it'll be her second freshening! Im so excited! This is the buck she's bred to!! I go nuts for this buck lol
> View attachment 213769
> ...


You're welcome!! Do you have any of Annie's FF udder pictures? Do you want me to critique the buck?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goodness he's a cool looking dude!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You're welcome!! Do you have any of Annie's FF udder pictures? Do you want me to critique the buck?


Sadly I dont have any pics of her FF udder but I do know from my friend I got her from that Annie was a great milker and had a huge, nice teated udder. My friend does not lie about her goats. In fact, she is very very honest about any and everything. And thats not why I posted him lol I just wanted to show you who she is bred too! Im really hoping she gives me a buck and a doe!!😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Goodness he's a cool looking dude!


He is aint he!!?!?! When she became an FF they had a beautiful single moonspoted doeling so im hoping she'll give me a doe and a buck that are just like her in body but with their sires color! Wishful thinking lol...


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> And thats not why I posted him lol I just wanted to show you who she is bred too! Im really hoping she gives me a buck and a doe!!😍


Haha, that's what I thought but wasn't positive! Lol! I hope they give you flashy buck/doe twins!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Haha, that's what I thought but wasn't positive! Lol! I hope they give you flashy buck/doe twins!!!


Lol. I hope so too! Im hoping Annie will give me a buckling that is just like her body wise!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Annie is an unregistered Nubian but im absolutely In love with her❤ Just curious what others think about her. She is bred to a buck out of Magnitc Nubians so cant wait to see her babies!
> 
> Confirmation wise what do yall think?
> View attachment 213753
> ...


She looks great! She's a good looking gal. You said she's bred? When's she due?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> She looks great! She's a good looking gal. You said she's bred? When's she due?


Thanks! And yes she's bred. She is due Jan/29/2022


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Jubillee @goatblessings. Do yall have anything to say about Annie? Just curious what yall think! Thanks!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She looks like a lovely built doe. I appreciate her brisket extension and her fairly level rump. Gooo depth and length, her rear legs are nicely angulated. Fairly strong legs. She could for sure use better blending of the neck into the front end and of the front end itself. Her neck could be longer to balance the length of body she has. She looks like a nice doe to have though, hopefully she has a very nice udder to match.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> She looks like a lovely built doe. I appreciate her brisket extension and her fairly level rump. Gooo depth and length, her rear legs are nicely angulated. Fairly strong legs. She could for sure use better blending of the neck into the front end and of the front end itself. Her neck could be longer to balance the length of body she has. She looks like a nice doe to have though, hopefully she has a very nice udder to match.


Okay! Thanks!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Now who could eat that adorable girl?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Now who could eat that adorable girl?


Umm, A lot of people around here..😳


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

She looks adorable and beautiful! I raise my goats as pets and don't know the first thing about showing or breed standards, but I think she looks fine


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> She looks adorable and beautiful! I raise my goats as pets and don't know the first thing about showing or breed standards, but I think she looks fine


Thank you!


----------

